# youth hunting season opens saturday



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im offering up my two brittany's to any youth upland hunters this weekend.

i would love to guide my dogs for you. just let me know!


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I may possibly be able to offer a llewellin setter. But i gotta take my two younger brother's to Spencer first.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone want to work their dogs at Darke county Wildlife area Sat AM? SHoot me a pm, I might be taking my boys up for some pheasants. We always manage a few without dogs but if you need to get some work in let me know.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure I can do Sat if I guide for the Union County PF youth hunt but I am just across 36 by Urbana so maybe we can figure something out.

[email protected]

Colin


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no kids in central ohio bird hunt?


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have Sat am open now too, seems Union has enough dogs. May just take the dogs to one of the release sites and peddle their services live if Squid doesn't need them.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ck thanks for the offer, I want to get a better look at the weather tonight. If its steady rain then I'll hold off till Sunday am. Darke gets pretty lite pressure and there will still be plenty of birds on Sunday. I think in the last 2 years I have only seen 4 other kids. So if you can hold of a day before I commit that would be great, if not , thank you very much for the offer..


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

littleking said:


> no kids in central ohio bird hunt?



I guess my two little brother are the only ones in NE ohio. Again...i got one possibly 2 Llewellin Setters, for a saturday mid morning hunt. Let me know guys......


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Squid, I have a taker for Sat am, duck hunters son so the rain shouldn't stop them. I have church Sun am but could do something in the afternoon if that works.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ck I am done for the weekend. Both boys limited out in little over an hour. We had 5 take flight in one corner and 1 actually landed about 25 foot up in a tree. There must have been 5 kids and 15 adults in the north lot at sunrise. Maybe next weekend If I don't go deer hunting. Hopr everyone else had a great hunt today.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Took my best friend's 11 yr old son out Sat morning for birds the state releases just for youth before the regular season opens. Figured to use my older experienced ES Scout so Evan would get better shots but brought the Gordon Gus along as he needs bird contacts too. Ran Scout for over an hour in tall wet cover with zero birds. Dropped Gus to give her a break for the next hour and again zero birds. Talked to a DNR guy and found out wer were in the wrong area. Moved and dropped both dogs as I had to quit at noon and Evan had not even seen a bird yet. Both dogs working a fencrow between two cornfields back to us and a bird volunteered between us that Evan brought down with his second shot. Gus retrieved it from the standing corn. Another hour with nothing and then we hit the mother load in teh far corner of the last field we planned to cover. Birds were runninga nd flushing wild, Scout bumped two, Gus another two and then Gus pointed on perfectly that Evan dropped nicely for another black dog retrieve. Camera was messing up early in the day but straightened out for a couple later shots that I will share. Old dog got tired quick, needs more days like this but the new dog seems to be learning and still strong on natural retrieve.

My 7 year old daugher tagged along and hiked like a trooper. Only carried a couple times through thick blackberry patches as she doesn't have brush pants.


----------

